# Canon MP160 reset cartridges



## kemdoit (May 24, 2008)

I wouls like to know how to reset my Canon MP160 ink cartridges.
Thanks,


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

What do you mean reset? Like put more ink in it and make it new?


----------



## kemdoit (May 24, 2008)

I have refilled my cartridges a few times and now I am receiving a E 5 error on my printer, I want to know how to reset my printer so I can continue refilling my cartridges and use my printer...
Thanks,


----------

